# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Productos Orgánicos

## Grincon

Estimado  
Buenas tardes la empresa Perufex está ofreciendo a la venta una lista de productos que podrían ser del interés. 
Detallo la lista de productos orgánicos que ofrecemos 
Maíz morado en granos/integral
Semillas de Chía
Polvo de lúcuma
Quinua
Cacao
Café
Yacón 
Sacha inchi 
Harina de Plátano
Maca
Panela
Ajonjolí
Camu Camu
Jengibre 
Kiwicha
Cañihua
Hojas de guanábana   
Derivados de estos productos entre ellos harinas, extruidos, gelatinizados, hojuelas, entre otros. 
Estamos certificados y poseemos certificados pesticidas herbicidas entre otros 
Si algún producto o varios son de su atención tenga en cuenta que la compra mínima de es 500kg máxima sin limites de 80 toneladas o más también si requiere muestras mínimas se pueda acordar esperamos sean de su interés alguno de estos superalimentas. Servicios de deshidratados maquila. 
Saludos cordiales 
Atte.  
Guillermo Daniel Rincón González - Representante de ventas.
Cel +51 923258593 www.perufex.comTemas similares: Productos Orgánicos Productos Orgánicos Productos Organicos Productos Orgánicos Productos EM y Fertilizantes Organicos

----------


## Karina Astocondor

buenas noches estoy interesada en la adquiiscion de tus productos,enviame tus precios al correo karina3274@hotmail.com

----------


## Frank Anton Rodriguez

Buenos días.
Por favor envíame tu lista de precios actualizada. Estoy interesado en algunos de tus productos.
Quedo a la espera.
Saludos, 
Frank Antón

----------


## XPODEKA

Buenas tardes. 
Quisiera por favor nos envíes tu lista de precios a la siguiente dirección: commercial@xpodeka.com. /  CEL: 991389983
Podríamos trabajar para que sean proveedores de nuestra empresa. 
Gracias.
Cesar Galvez.

----------


## Gesery

Buenas noches Frank, tenemos productos en grano y menestras. Puedes comunicarte al 951071176. Violeta Apaza

----------


## Maula

Buenas tardes, deseo saber el precio de la harina de plátano, un correo para hacerle consultas por favor, gracias.

----------


## cultivandoperu

Si buscas harina de platano te invito ingresar
al siguiente link Platano Archives - CultivandoPeru
te podras contactar directamente con el productor
Siguenos en nuestra pagina de facebook> https://es-la.facebook.com/CultivandoNegocios/

----------


## PACHA

Hola, estoy interesado en tus productos como te contacto??? mi numero es: 990 674 402

----------


## Luis carrasco

Buenos días,
Por favor enviar lista de precios del ajonjolí y en qué temporadas(meses) puedo adquirirlo.
Slds,
Luis Carrasco.

----------


## Gesery

Tengo 12 toneladas de ajonjoli procedencia Ayacucho, precio 7 soles puesto en Lima. Contacto Violeta Apaza 981171553

----------


## Lmiranda187@gmail.com

Buenos dias, 
Estoy interesado en sus productos organicos. Dime ofreces Pulpa de Lucuma tambien o otras frutas. Estaría muy interesado. 
Gracias espero su repuesta. 
Luis

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenos dias, 
> Estoy interesado en sus productos organicos. Dime ofreces Pulpa de Lucuma tambien o otras frutas. Estaría muy interesado. 
> Gracias espero su repuesta. 
> Luis

 Hola Luis, para informarte que este usuario ha sido denunciado por un caso de estafa, así que estoy seguro que no te va a responder. Revisando su página web, podrás ver que no aparece dirección ni teléfonos de contacto, y ninguna de sus redes está activa.  
Lamentablemente a un usuario al que nosotros le hemos comprado productos, lo estafaron con un adelanto que dieron para que les entreguen camu camu fresco, pero nunca lo recibieron y han tenido que presentar la denuncia. 
Con respecto a tu pedido, te comento que nosotros vendemos pulpa de lúcuma a S/14.50+IGV x Kg., pero convencional. Productos orgánicos podemos ofrecerte principalmente harina de maca, harina de lúcuma (sujeto a disponibilidad), harina de camu camu, harina de banano; mango y banano deshidratados. 
Saludos y mucho cuidado al momento de negociar, que en este rubro hay que acostumbrarse a pedir DNI, confirmar direcciones, y firmar contratos para evitar problemas de estafas o incumplimientos. 
PD: Le hemos pedido al usuario afectado que publique aquí su denuncia con la pruebas que ha presentado a fiscalía, para que todos estemos atentos a estas personas y a su modus operandi para no caer en sus sucias manos.

----------

AIPESA

----------


## AIPESA

Tengan mucho cuidado con esa empresa PERU FEX, o, Peru Food Exports SAC, RUC 20603422466  Más información: https://www.datosperu.org/empresa-peru-foods-export-sac-20603422466.php
Copyright © DatosPeru.org 
SON ESTAFADORES.
Tenemos pruebas y estamos denunciando a ellos en Ministerio Publico, tenemos pruebas de lo que depositamos a su cuenta y NUNCA recibimos el producto.
Y por lo que estuvimos investigando usan el mismo RUC para 2 actividades más.

----------


## Lmiranda187@gmail.com

Buen Dia Bruno 
Sinceramente apreciamos tu mensaje
Y si no fuera por el problema de viajar debido a la situacion mundial
Hubieramos viajado para establecer los arreglos y contactos comerciales 
Las leyes en Australia son muy strictas y necesitamos respetar y adjuntarnos a las legislaciones de salud publica 
Perhaps we could set up a meeting over the phone in a near future, to discuss further. At your discretion of course  
Gracias 
Luis

----------


## WUE

Estoy interesado en Quinua, podrían contactarme Productores Serios ?. Mobile: 999719484
Julio Garces

----------

